
Thunberg urges '#DigitalStrike' rather than big crowds amid coronavirus outbreak - ericdanielski
https://thehill.com/policy/energy-environment/486977-greta-thunberg-urges-digitalstrike-rather-than-big-crowds-amid
======
forkexec
I'm wondering what that entails precisely to have a measurable impact. Social
media and refraining from certain purchases? Organizing for future direct
actions in a few months?

